# 3 US Soldiers KIA in Pakistan



## dknob (Feb 3, 2010)

It's safe to say the SOF community just lost 3 men.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100203/ap_on_re_as/as_pakistan

RIP


----------



## AssadUSMC (Feb 3, 2010)

Shit.  Lower Dir is definitely Indian country (no pun intended).  RIP warriors...


----------



## tova (Feb 3, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 3, 2010)

RIP warriors


----------



## formerBrat (Feb 3, 2010)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## Typhoon (Feb 3, 2010)

RIP. My thoughts and prayers out to those with whom they served, and to their families and friends back at home...

I wonder what, if any, regional political implications there will be as a consequence of this...


----------



## dknob (Feb 3, 2010)

Pakistan has openly admitted to having no more than a handful of US soldiers stationed within their borders. Training their soldiers.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 3, 2010)

Rest in peace warriors.

F.M.


----------



## metalmom (Feb 3, 2010)

Rest in Peace
Prayers and thoughts to the loved ones


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Feb 3, 2010)

Rest Well, Gentlemen.  Strength and comfort to their families, friends and comrades in arms


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 3, 2010)

Rest in peace.


Fuckers detonated the bomb near a school!


----------



## QC (Feb 3, 2010)

My thoughts exactly. AQT disregard and injure more of their own people with a casual regularity. 

RIP men.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 3, 2010)

Sand Man said:


> Rest in peace.
> 
> 
> Fuckers detonated the bomb near a school!



Appears to have been an opening ceremony for the school.
Looks like a PERSEC laspe, some news reports saw locals reported a SUV with Islamabad plates, and that made that particular vehicle stand out from the others.
Sad none the less.


----------



## Whiplash (Feb 3, 2010)

RIP, but this is going to raise the question when will the US send in regular forces to Pakistan SAD and SOF cant be the only ones.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 3, 2010)

SOWT said:


> Appears to have been an opening ceremony for the school.
> Looks like a PERSEC laspe, some news reports saw locals reported a SUV with Islamabad plates, and that made that particular vehicle stand out from the others.
> Sad none the less.


 
Not my place to, but, can't really help but wonder what US SOF guys are doing attending a school opening.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Feb 3, 2010)

RIP brothers. ...


----------



## JJ sloan (Feb 3, 2010)

Sand Man said:


> Not my place to, but, can't really help but wonder what US SOF guys are doing attending a school opening.


 
You are right... it is not your place.
Rest in Peace brothers.


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 3, 2010)

RIP and salute.


----------



## elle (Feb 3, 2010)

Rest In Peace.   Prayers of condolence their families, friends and Brothers


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 3, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 3, 2010)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 3, 2010)

RIP.  Condolences to families and friends.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Feb 4, 2010)

Rest easy brothers, see you on the other side.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2010)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/Feb/100205-01.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Feb. 5, 2010) – Three Army Special Operations Soldiers died of wounds suffered from an improvised explosive device in the Lower Dir District of Pakistan’s Northwest Frontier Province, Feb. 3.

Sergeant 1st Class David J. Hartman and Sgt. 1st Class Matthew S. Sluss-Tiller, 96th Civil Affairs Bn., 95th Civil Affairs Bde., and Staff Sgt. Mark A. Stets Jr., from 8th Psychological Operations Bn., 4th Psychological Operations Group were deployed in support of Operation Enduring Freedom.

They were among the U.S. military personnel in Pakistan to conduct training at the invitation of the Pakistan Frontier Corps, according to a U.S. Central Command press release.  They were in Lower Dir to attend the inauguration ceremony of a girls’ school that had recently been renovated with U.S. humanitarian assistance.

"Both Matthew and David are heroes in my mind -- they volunteered to come to Army Special Operations and the 95th Civil Affairs Bde. (Airborne), they both believed in what they were doing, and they were committed to helping people in a place where violence against innocent populations was too often commonplace," said Col. Michael J. Warmack, commander, 95th Civil Affairs Bde. "In the pursuit of what they believed, they made the ultimate sacrifice. 

"Our thoughts and prayers go out to Mrs. Melissa Sluss-Tiller and her daughter Hannah, and to Mrs. Cherise Hartman and her son Michael," he said.  (Full statement)

Hartman, 27, was a native of Merced, Calif.  He is survived by his pregnant wife Cherise of Rosamond, Calif., and their son Michael. He is also survived by his parents, Greg and Mikail Hartman of Merced. (bio)

Sluss-Tiller, 35, was from Ashland, Ky.  He is survived by his wife, Melissa and daughter Hannah of Sanford, N.C., father Edward Tiller of Sevierville, Tenn., and mother and stepfather, Jane and Forest Blankenship also of Sanford. (bio)

Both Soldiers were civil affairs senior non-commissioned officers and had previously deployed to Iraq and Afghanistan in support of the war on terror.

Stets, 39, is survived by his wife, Nina, and daughters, Jessica, December, and Rachael, of Fayetteville, N.C.  He was a native of California. (bio)

This was his second deployment in support of OEF. He also served in Operation Iraqi Freedom. Stets was a senior psychological operations sergeant.  

The incident is under investigation.


----------



## JBS (Feb 7, 2010)

RIP, warriors.


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 7, 2010)

RIP SFC Hartman SFC Sluss-Tiller and SSG Stets

Prayers out to all affected by your loss

LL


----------



## Chaske (Feb 7, 2010)

Rest in peace.


----------



## HOLLiS (Feb 7, 2010)

Rest In Peace,  Blue skies.


----------



## Frank S. (Feb 8, 2010)

Rest in peace, condolences to family, friends and brothers in arms.


----------

